# Seeking Goat Dairy Hand



## thompsonfarms (Mar 24, 2014)

Texas Licensed dshs dairy. Producing aged cheese only. Recently licensed. Need all around help from the bottom up. Opportunities for advancement within 6 months. Duties include everything from barn cleaning, goat heath, milking, cheesemaking. Lodging possible. please email me at [email protected] for more info.


----------

